

E.T., Atari games found in Alamogordo up for sale - ctaglia
http://www.abqjournal.com/490535/news/e-t-atari-games-found-in-alamogordo-up-for-sale.html

======
jedberg
For anyone curious like me, here they are:
[http://www.ebay.com/sch/tbhs575/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&...](http://www.ebay.com/sch/tbhs575/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=)

They're going for between $50 and $500 (most seem to be around $50 right now).

They're all in pretty bad shape. :)

~~~
Sonicmouse
Thanks for the link as the linked article is paywalled.

The 500$ cartridges are the ET carts. All the other ones are about 50$

I think the ET carts are the most expensive since that's why they started to
dig in the first place.

